# Leopard gecko eggs



## kai7676 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is there any other way to 'incubate' reptile eggs?


----------



## charliewranjr (Sep 10, 2013)

my savannah monitor lizard sucks man iv had her for about a month?

the said she would be easy to train but iv been working with her shes mean i like her but i
want to be abel to hold her and shes only a baby like about 7 months old is she too lil to
train?? HELP ME!!


----------

